
SonarLint provides feedback on bugs and quality issues added into your code - executesorder66
http://www.sonarlint.org/
======
brudgers
Repository for command line version:
[https://github.com/SonarSource/sonarlint-
cli](https://github.com/SonarSource/sonarlint-cli)

